# Flowers [updated]



## vitorhugof

Hi.
Is my first post on this forum.
Im Portuguese and i collect aquatic plants (traders tell something)
I think all the people who keep plants (aquatic or not) like flowers, so:

*Cryptocoryne nevillei/lucens*










*Echinodorus grisebachii*





*Anubias barteri var nana*





*Hygrophila corymbosa var stricta Nana*





*Alternanthera reineckii var roseafolia*





*Hydrocotyle leucocephala*





*Lindernia rotundifolia*









*Polygonum aquaticum*









*Echinodorus tenellus*





Thats it, i will update soon!!


----------



## Dan Crawford

Nice one and welcome, _how_ do you keep your plants? It looks emersed, please do share some info if you don't mind.
Cheers
Dan


----------



## Themuleous

Very nice, not seen as many aquatic plants flowering as this   I tend to forget sometimes that just because they are aquatic it doesn't mean they cant flower!!

Sam


----------



## vitorhugof

Hi,
*Dan Crawford:* Yes, they are emersed, i only collect and keep plants emersed.

*Themuleous:* Yes, there is many nice flowers from aquatic plants, i will update as the other plants give flowers.


----------



## vitorhugof

Hi,
This picÂ´s i take today.

*Sagittaria teres:*





*Echinodorus parviflorus/...peruensis:*





*Alternanthera reineckii var. roseifolia:*





*Eleocharis acicularis:*




Just one leaf:


----------



## Steve Smith

I love the dainty Eleocharis acicularis flowers.  Great plants


----------



## aaronnorth

I would never of thought of keeping the emersed outside a tank in seperate pots, i would of just done an emersed scape. Some good flowers


----------



## vitorhugof

HI.
Here is some news.

*Alternanthera Bettzickiana Rosea:*





*Alternanthera reineckii 'Pink' (roseafolia):*





*Echinodorus muricatus:*





*Echinodorus x Spidernet:*





*Eleocharis parvula:*





*Ludwigea glandulosa:*





*Nesaea crassicaulis:*





*Samolus valerandi:*





I hope you like.


----------



## LondonDragon

Bom post Vitor, Ã© bom ver as flores das plantas que a gente tem no aqua em que debaixo de agura nunca as iremos ver.
Keep up the good work


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull

facinating thread  thanks for sharing.

great to see the flowers of the plants we take for granted every day.


----------



## Stratoscope

Very very nice plants... and im happy to found this thread and someone whos raising them emersed too !
You have mail!
Keep up the good work 
HF
Chang


----------



## Mark Evans

awesome mate.


----------



## vitorhugof

*Limnophila aromatica:*


----------



## aaronnorth

that is totally different!


----------



## vitorhugof

aaronnorth: 
What you mean with "totaly diferent"?


----------



## aaronnorth

vitorhugof said:
			
		

> aaronnorth:
> What you mean with "totaly diferent"?



to the submerged form, here it is: viewtopic.php?f=14&t=1690&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=aromatica


----------



## vitorhugof

Hi,
Yes, there is many diferences between the both forms, thats one of the reasons i keep plants out of water.


----------



## vitorhugof

One of the most beautiful flowers of an aquatic plant:
*Rotala macrandra*


----------



## aaronnorth

that is amazing :!: , last pic makes it look plastic lol

How many plants do you have?


----------



## vitorhugof

Hi aaronnorth,
At this moment i have about 250 species.


----------



## aaronnorth

vitorhugof said:
			
		

> Hi aaronnorth,
> At this moment i have about 250 species.



never knew there was that many, great job.


----------



## vitorhugof

Hi,
A few more little flowers....

*Pogostemon stellata (Eusteralis)*











*Limnophila aromatica:*




*Glossostigma elatinoides:*


----------



## Mark Evans

fantastic. have you ever tried to creat a landscape with these plants as like you would do with an aqua scape? would be great to do an iwagumi with glosso and little flowers all over.


----------



## aaronnorth

how do you keep these then? Just in potting soil?

Can you do it with any plant? I might try to do it with pogostemon helferi.


----------



## vitorhugof

*saintly:* I dont try to do any with my plants (just experiencies with diferents soils, and polinization and store seeds). I have them because i love them.

*aaronnorth:* Sure you can, i vae tons of Pogostemon helferi. Its a very easy plant to manipulate out of water.
Maybe tomorrow i will post some pics about Pogostemon helferi.


----------



## aaronnorth

How do you do it then? an you list how/ what you do?

Or is it just simple as potting them with soil?

Thanks.


----------



## vitorhugof

Another one:

Iris Laevigata


----------



## Simon D

Excellent work and really nice to see what these plant are capable of.

Silly question, but I'll ask it anyway:

Why do these aquatic plants flower so well emersed but not so well submersed? 

Is it something to do with pollination?


----------



## vitorhugof

Hi,

The plants only flourish when they have all they need to survive and a litle more.

When we put the plants in a aquarium they are fighting to survive. They prefer stay out than inside water.


----------



## vitorhugof

Hi,

A few more flowers.


*Eleocharis parvula*




Just one flower:





*Crassula helmsii*





*Echinodorus rigidifolius "red"*





In a few days, i expect some beautifull flowerÂ´s from *Echinodorus osiris*:


----------

